# Our amazing Colin died today



## ECB (9 mo ago)

I hope someone can help me understand why my 11 year old Golden died today. 

Two weeks ago he had some sort of attack. Wobbled, his head and body went sideways then he fell down. He did not lose consciousness. 

The animal hospital kept him overnight, ran tons of tests. They said he did not have a stroke or heart attack, they did not know what happened to him.

He recovered and acted normally.

Two weeks after the first attack it happened again but he did not fall down, I helped him lie down that was yesterday.

This morning he was normal went on a short potty poop break, ate a little, drank water.

Then today I saw poop on his bed and he started rubbing his paw against his head really strongly,, then went into another attack, stretched his legs, took three long breathes and died.

We are devastated. He was healthy. Energetic and athletic. The only change in his life is we are in a mountain town at 6000 elevation, did that do it, high elevation? 

Please help me understand what happened to Colin.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss  Hopefully some others will chime in with ideas.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Though I can’t help you to understand, I can send love your way. ❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ECB (9 mo ago)

Duplicate threads merged, duplicate post removed.


----------



## ECB (9 mo ago)

Duplicate threads merged into one, duplicate post removed.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi! I merged your threads together so all of the responses will be in one place.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your sweet Colin. I am sorry the vet was unable to give more information. Without a necropsy, it would be impossible to know for sure but I would suspect a brain tumor which can cause seizures. Seizures are not uncommon for older dogs, it's electrical disturbances in the brain which can cause the things you mentioned happened to Colin. I hope it will bring you some comfort that he had love and wonderful quality of life with your family and was healthy and happy till the end. The fact that he recovered and was eating and drinking is a sign to me that his last days were good ones. Maybe talking to the vet again could give you some comfort. I'm so sorry for your heartache.


----------



## ECB (9 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> My heart goes out to you on the loss of your sweet Colin. I am sorry the vet was unable to give more information. Without a necropsy, it would be impossible to know for sure but I would suspect a brain tumor which can cause seizures. Seizures are not uncommon for older dogs, it's electrical disturbances in the brain which can cause the things you mentioned happened to Colin. I hope it will bring you some comfort that he had love and wonderful quality of life with your family and was healthy and happy till the end. The fact that he recovered and was eating and drinking is a sign to me that his last days were good ones. Maybe talking to the vet again could give you some comfort. I'm so sorry for your heartache.


Thank you so much. It’s so difficult to accept his death when I dont know why it happened.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just sending you my deepest sympathy. I hope you get an answer.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our first Golden to a sudden, unidentified cause. I wish for you every comfort and peace.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you are devastated, puzzled, sad... 
was his bloodwork totally normal first time around? Did they do abdominal and chest radiographs?
Did fluids make him appear all better?
I'd guess hemangiosarcoma, but only because it was so sudden and after a first episode.


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

ECB said:


> I hope someone can help me understand why my 11 year old Golden died today.
> 
> Two weeks ago he had some sort of attack. Wobbled, his head and body went sideways then he fell down. He did not lose consciousness.
> 
> ...


It may have been a seizure, our Stanley had them and it ended up being a brain tumour. He pooped during almost every seizure - there are many kinds, some where they wobble, some where they stare into space, and then they seem fine again and just walk off. I would doubt very much it is elevation. I am so very sorry for your loss, take care of yourself it is a tough time xx


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

No help, but I'm so sorry for your loss of Colin.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must have been devastating to see. It's hard to know for sure what happened without a necropsy. It might be worth it for your own peace of mind if it's not too late.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

I hope you find resolution and I feel your pain. So sorry you lost your Colin


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Traumatic. What you describe could possibly be the dreaded horrible hemangiosarcoma. Signs and symptoms appearing so acutely without much reaction or treatment time. Very sorry for you loss of beloved Colin. Hugs and prayers


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

ECB said:


> I hope someone can help me understand why my 11 year old Golden died today.
> 
> Two weeks ago he had some sort of attack. Wobbled, his head and body went sideways then he fell down. He did not lose consciousness.
> 
> ...


Aww I’m sorry for your loss! Unfortunately, I don’t know what may have happened, but I’m sure another member will


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry of your loss of Colin.

A Necropsy would be the only way to determine the cause of his death.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. I know of a few Goldens who have died suddenly of hermangiosarcoma but I am not a vet. 

Hugs to you!!💗


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you are devastated, puzzled, sad...
> was his bloodwork totally normal first time around? Did they do abdominal and chest radiographs?
> Did fluids make him appear all better?
> I'd guess hemangiosarcoma, but only because it was so sudden and after a first episode.


I had the same questions as Robin, but I'm doubtful of hemangio simply because my experience with hemangio it usually happened in less than a week with dogs going off their food, vomiting, and showing discomfort and distress.... and if the dogs appear to become better, it's usually because there's been a rupture and they go downhill rapidly after that.  

To me it sounds like the dog either had very mild seizures or it was strokes. 

If labwork and xrays came back clear/normal.... it's a needle in a haystack trying to figure out what it could have been. It could have been cancer.... it could have been toxins that he was exposed to.... it could have been a different disease. 

Because he was 11 and it sounds like he was thankfully with his people right through the end - and quite loved all through, I would try not to dwell on what it could have been. Even necropsies do not always give a clear answer. 

I think due to age and no evidence of poison/toxins, etc.... you can probably assume it was cancer, and leave it there. 

All my best. We've all been there.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear Colin. Would you like me to add his name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## ECB (9 mo ago)

Please. THANK YOU


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

ECB said:


> Please. THANK YOU


I have added your lovely boy to the list. Again I'm so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Your peace as to why this happened is understandable. Do try to focus on the Joy Colin brought you, too, so soften the difficulty of this....with deepest care for your feelings.....HudsonsFan.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought is hemangiosarcoma. It can come on quite suddenly, and if it's not a catastrophic bleed, it can stop bleeding on its own and then start again later, which sounds like this might have happened. But if your vet didn't do any diagnostic testing after the first episode, there's no way of knowing. If they ran tons of tests, there should have been something that would have indicated it. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Your comments did not say if Colin was tested for cancer? Hemangiosarcoma? My first girl had this cancer. It spread to her brain and internal organs. She had similar symptoms as you stated Collin had.


----------



## Steven Kargenian (Sep 28, 2020)

ECB said:


> I hope someone can help me understand why my 11 year old Golden died today.
> 
> Two weeks ago he had some sort of attack. Wobbled, his head and body went sideways then he fell down. He did not lose consciousness.
> 
> ...


Did they check for epilepsy I had a sheltie that acted the similar way.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Colin. 

I don't have any direct knowledge of such things to share but I'm sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort for you.
Godspeed, dear Colin.


----------



## Longlivegoldens (Feb 4, 2017)

ECB said:


> I hope someone can help me understand why my 11 year old Golden died today.
> 
> Two weeks ago he had some sort of attack. Wobbled, his head and body went sideways then he fell down. He did not lose consciousness.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. I've see a family members dog exhibit this behavior and I also had an elderly cat this did this. I was told that both these animals developed an irregular heartbeat which caused them to fall over and have eyes open but not responding to stimuli. This is not uncommon in older pets or people. Then after a short period the heart returns to normal rhythm and the pet gets up like nothing happened. Normally all your tests will be normal unless it occurs during your vet visit so it is not easy to diagnose. I hope this information can help you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## ECB (9 mo ago)

I want to THANK everyone that took the time to respond to my question. We were away from home and took Colin to an emergency 24 hour hospital in Redlands, CA., which I regret. He was there for 6 hours before they even called us. He had no other symptoms and after blood work and X-rays they said we know what didn’t happen, heart attack or stroke, but we dont know what happened. Two weeks later he had another milder seizure like episode. Both seizures occurrrd after a long walk and playing on the beach. The next day after the second seizure he started using his paw to hit his head, he stretched out his forearms, took 3 very labored breaths as if he could not get enough oxygen then died. The vet said she thought it was some sort of electrical brain malfunction. I’m not sure that is accurate. My grief is so deep and I know many on this forum understand my grief. Thank you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

ECB - It is so terribly hard and we do understand your grief. Whatever time it takes, it takes. There is no rushing to get over it.


----------

